# TAG Heuer watches ACCURACY & DURABILITY



## Falcon79 (Mar 26, 2006)

To whom it may concern,

I am completely new to this forum. I have seen the new TAG Heuer Carrera Chrono, and really like it! However, I have no idea about the ACCURACY and DURABILITY of the TAG Heuer watches. I really pay a lot of attention to these two characteristics on a watch. Any comments regarding these two issues are welcomed.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## DVD Connoisseur (Feb 26, 2006)

I've had my TAG for nearly 20 years and it's keeping excellent time. It's a quartz Series 2000 from the '80s.

I wouldn't hesitate in recommending their watches. Very resiliant.


----------



## MajorPain (Mar 31, 2006)

I only have experience with 1 Tag - a 6000 Chrono Hakkinen edition I bought my Dad as a gift brand new from an AD.

Both of the chrono pusher covers somehow disappeared, and dirt had gotten in to jam the pushers. I really don't know how it happened.

The watch is a quartz, so accuracy is no issue there, but I don't have much experience with Tag automatics.


----------



## Mr BIG (Apr 6, 2006)

I am an Authorised Dealer/Official Agent for many famous brands and i personaly own many different brands of watches in my collection. The most value for money/reliable IMHO is Tag Heuer:-!


----------



## MidtownMike (Apr 21, 2006)

What about the Tag Heuer automatics? How do they compare in accuracy to thw quartz watches?


----------



## RjjR (Apr 30, 2006)

MidtownMike said:


> What about the Tag Heuer automatics? How do they compare in accuracy to thw quartz watches?


I have two Tag chronometers and they both keep excellent time. I keep them on a watch winder so they're always running.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

MidtownMike said:


> What about the Tag Heuer automatics? How do they compare in accuracy to thw quartz watches?


You can't compare quartz accuracy to an automatic. My quartz watches are all accurate to within 1-2 seconds per month, while most automatics are lucky to gain or lose 1-2 seconds per *DAY*. Even the TAG watches that are certified chronometers are only guaranteed to be accurate to within -4 to +6 seconds per day, so if accuracy is your top priority, you need a quartz.


----------



## vj7750 (Apr 9, 2006)

Falcon79 said:


> To whom it may concern,
> 
> I am completely new to this forum. I have seen the new TAG Heuer Carrera Chrono, and really like it! However, I have no idea about the ACCURACY and DURABILITY of the TAG Heuer watches. I really pay a lot of attention to these two characteristics on a watch. Any comments regarding these two issues are welcomed.
> 
> Thanks for your time.


I have two tag kiriums, they are quartz, so very accurate and so far indestructible, I purchased matching men's & ladies models, my wife & I have been wearing these for 10 years or so with nothing other than polishing out scratches from daily wear and battery changes every 5ys !, its my beater and I wear it about 90% of the time, my wife doesnt have a watch collection so wears hers about 99% of the time


----------



## NineMMParabellum (May 1, 2006)

I have a 13 yo Formula-1 Chrono (Quartz) that I wear daily since day 1. It's been through several countries, oceans, couple battery change and one repair (one of the buttons came off after it scrapped down the river). This watch stays on my wrist all the time....... abusing my watch is an under statement because my previous watches would normally lasted for a month or so. 

Currently it still runs perfect, may need a minute or two adjustment every 6 months and the luminuos hands are getting dim but it has well met my expectations. 

Hope this helps....

Mike


----------



## STW (May 16, 2006)

First post. Happy to find this great forum.

I also have a Formula One Chronograph I bought in Italy in 1998, which is always within a few seconds when I check every few months against the reference time. Saphire crystal is spotless and resin bezel is only slightly worn even though it takes abuse every day as my daily watch. Case has some faint scratches several synthetic bands later. I use the stop watch functions regularly for medical testing and the battery still lasts about 3 years.

I like that you can change the hour on this watch without stopping the second hand so that you can keep the time relative to the reference time.

At my local Tag dealer today (drooling over the Carreras and autos) I noticed that the new F1 Chronograph has a much larger face and black buttons (resin now?) compared to the stainless buttons on my older smaller one. I prefer the smaller size because of the way I wear the watch. 

I wish there were a stainless steel replacement for the resin bezel. 

--STW


----------



## thechief (Feb 12, 2006)

I have a 6000 Chrono and a Carrera Chrono. Both are very accurate. Durability I can not comment on. I am very careful with watches.


----------



## fquiroga (May 23, 2006)

hello

new on the forum, I post from barcelona, I have a classic 2000 with a eta 2824-2 movement, 200 meters sumergible

does all this comentarys about accuracy valids to this (old) watch? if I am well informed this watch was substitued by acquaracer


----------



## slr77 (Jul 31, 2007)

Falcon79 said:


> To whom it may concern,
> 
> I am completely new to this forum. I have seen the new TAG Heuer Carrera Chrono, and really like it! However, I have no idea about the ACCURACY and DURABILITY of the TAG Heuer watches. I really pay a lot of attention to these two characteristics on a watch. Any comments regarding these two issues are welcomed.
> 
> Thanks for your time.


I was looking for a new watch so I went around in different stores in Finland. The brand I liked the most was the Tag Heuer. I asked about the accuracy of the automatic and the dealer said it's good, no one has complained.

When I went on a trip to Asia I noticed they cost about 30% less there. Mainly because of lower taxes and stuff. I had allready set my eyes on the Aquaracer but couldn't decide between quartz and automatic. The automatic was nicer overall, but the background was not as nice on quartz and the price was much bigger.

But in Malesia I finally found the watch I wanted. The Fiji Islands limited edition, which is an automatic aquaracer but with a nice blue waterlike holographic background. Cost me about 1000€ just a bit more than the normal.

It has been working fine, but soon I noticed it doesn't keep the time. After a while I noticed it was 3mins behind, I kept monitoring and comparing to my cellphone, and indeed, it gets 5seconds behind per day. This is totally unacceptable for me and I wouldn't expect that from a 1000€ watch.

I intend to go and talk with my local dealer. I have never heard that it wouldnt be guaranteed better than 5second accuracy per day. If I had known that I would have gone for the quartz for sure.

If you want accuracy it seems like automatic isnt that good.


----------



## SENTRAROB (Apr 19, 2007)

RjjR said:


> I have two Tag chronometers and they both keep excellent time. I keep them on a watch winder so they're always running.


Yes, I also have a Carerra and keep it on a winder when I am not wearing it. It is within COSC specs and only runs about +1 sec per day!!:-!


----------



## oldskinnypig (Oct 29, 2006)

I have an aquaracer automatic for a year plus, I never really calculate it's accuarcy cause I know automatic is always a loser compare to quartz in term of accuracy. <|
Anyway, it gain around 4 minutes per week, to me it is still acceptable cause it is not COSC certified. Maybe I will try to send it for regulated before it's warranty expired.:think:
As for durability, I must admit so far it is performing well.
Just an additional info, one of my friend have accidentally hit his tag heuer on a solid wall & the wall dent, his tag heuer have a minor scratch & still working fine.;-)


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

its clear that quartz has better accuracy, but the auto is bigger, better looking and never needs battery.

i own the blue aquaracer auto, and its my favorite watch, keeps excellent time and has been very resistant since i wear it daily., its the best choice.


----------



## SENTRAROB (Apr 19, 2007)

slr77 said:


> I was looking for a new watch so I went around in different stores in Finland. The brand I liked the most was the Tag Heuer. I asked about the accuracy of the automatic and the dealer said it's good, no one has complained.
> 
> When I went on a trip to Asia I noticed they cost about 30% less there. Mainly because of lower taxes and stuff. I had allready set my eyes on the Aquaracer but couldn't decide between quartz and automatic. The automatic was nicer overall, but the background was not as nice on quartz and the price was much bigger.
> 
> ...


 I would make sure that the "background" color of the TAG you speak of is actually make by Heuer. Since they manufacture, buff, and drill the brass discs for the dial I would call TAG directly with the watch model and serial number ASAP. I hope it was not a knock-off.:-(


----------



## ducatisteve (Aug 2, 2007)

oldskinnypig said:


> I have an aquaracer automatic for a year plus, I never really calculate it's accuarcy cause I know automatic is always a loser compare to quartz in term of accuracy. <|
> Anyway, it gain around 4 minutes per week, to me it is still acceptable cause it is not COSC certified. Maybe I will try to send it for regulated before it's warranty expired.:think:


4 minutes a week?? Is that normal? I was about to post that I was worried that my watch was gaining 19 seconds a day. I hear about people gaining 5 or 6 seconds a day, but 19....or in your case over 30 second a day?


----------



## greystar69 (Jun 3, 2008)

I have had a Tag Automatic for about 6 years now and am very pleased with it. I came across this forum because my watch loses 2 exactly seconds per day, or about 1 minute per month. I've timed it against the speaking clock.

I was hoping there would be some kind of internal adjustment I could make to eliminate this as I would love it to remain "dead on". Surely this must be possible? Is there really nothing in the internal design that a jeweller can adjust?

Still, reading the level of accurancy other people are experiencing I guess I should feel quite happy! In any case I travel internationally quite a lot, so I always make up my lost minutes and seconds when I adjust my watch for the new time zone, and would lose "dead on" accuracy at these times anyway.


----------



## Jalap-inya (May 31, 2008)

Hey guys. I'm a newb to watches, but I was wanting to get a nice watch for myself within the next month or so. I have narrowed it down to two choices, the Tag Heuer Link Automatic Chronograph or the Link Calibre S Chronograph. I want an automatic but being that I'm 22 and pretty active I was concerned about the durability of it, i.e shock. I plan on wearing it everyday as well, so can anyone lead me in the right direction as far as choosing between an automatic and a quartz for an active 22 year old. Thanks, John


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

you should just start a new thread. this one is 2 years old. I'll answer the 1st one about accuracy. if your tag is 2 seconds slow a day, don't touch it. its a miracle that its that accurate. no watch maker can get the daily rate any better. question number 2. your 22 years old and very active. buy a quartz as you don't need the added complications of the automatic. get one later when you have the time to really enjoy it. I've yet to have a automatic fail while racing cars and bikes. but when I'm in the bodyshop or at the track, I wear a tag heuer chronotimer and a omega x-33. they handle shocks better. while a utomatic can take a hit, its accuracy can be affected. not so a quartz.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

greystar69 said:


> I have had a Tag Automatic for about 6 years now and am very pleased with it. I came across this forum because my watch loses 2 exactly seconds per day, or about 1 minute per month. I've timed it against the speaking clock.
> 
> I was hoping there would be some kind of internal adjustment I could make to eliminate this as I would love it to remain "dead on". Surely this must be possible? Is there really nothing in the internal design that a jeweller can adjust?
> 
> Still, reading the level of accurancy other people are experiencing I guess I should feel quite happy! In any case I travel internationally quite a lot, so I always make up my lost minutes and seconds when I adjust my watch for the new time zone, and would lose "dead on" accuracy at these times anyway.


That's probably as good as it gets. Remember, mechanical means moving parts. There are forces such as wear and even gravity that can change a movment's accuracy. Fiddling with that watch is just asking for less accuracy.


----------



## Dasser (Jan 23, 2008)

I have the non-chrono Tag Monaco and accuracy wise i think i've been very lucky. When worn regularly and put on a winder when i'm not it's pretty much dead on (loses maybe a second or two a day - against the atomic clock). Couldn't be happier with that! 
Durability-wise it's still pretty new but i have collected some scratches on the polished parts of the watch, but that's what happens if you insist on showing it off at work in a lab that's full of big machines with sharp metal edges!

You'll love a Tag and I would highly recommened one.


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

Losing 2 sec/day on a mechanical watch is excellent, I doubt a jewler will get much closer than that.


----------



## Jalap-inya (May 31, 2008)

yamahaki said:


> you should just start a new thread. this one is 2 years old. I'll answer the 1st one about accuracy. if your tag is 2 seconds slow a day, don't touch it. its a miracle that its that accurate. no watch maker can get the daily rate any better. question number 2. your 22 years old and very active. buy a quartz as you don't need the added complications of the automatic. get one later when you have the time to really enjoy it. I've yet to have a automatic fail while racing cars and bikes. but when I'm in the bodyshop or at the track, I wear a tag heuer chronotimer and a omega x-33. they handle shocks better. while a utomatic can take a hit, its accuracy can be affected. not so a quartz.


I didn't even check the date of this thread. Cool, thanks man.:-!


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

I think your post deserves its own thread as yours is a very important question, being a young professional.


----------



## Bobsnocat (Mar 8, 2008)

Dasser said:


> I have the non-chrono Tag Monaco...i have collected some scratches on the polished parts of the watch, but that's what happens if you insist on showing it off at work in a lab that's full of big machines with sharp metal edges!
> You'll love a Tag and I would highly recommened one.


Greetings,
I too have the same automatic and highly recommend it as well.
What if anything have you done about removing the scratches from the polished parts of the case? 
I have been reluctant to try to fix it for fear of making anything worse.
YMMV,
b.


----------



## Dasser (Jan 23, 2008)

What if anything have you done about removing the scratches from the polished parts of the case? 
I have been reluctant to try to fix it for fear of making anything worse.
YMMV,
b.[/quote]

I did try that Cape cod cloth which worked wonders on my Tissot bracelet, but for the Monaco the scrathes are still very visible. I think it's more because i dare not use the force i did with the Tissot to remove the scratches.

An AD here in London wanted to charge me £60 but i thought it was too much. Instead, i'm off to my home town this weekend in Yorkshire and think the local jeweller will be more economical and do just as good a job. I hope!

Scrathes don't add character - they stare and laugh at you!! :-(


----------



## Joram (Jan 27, 2008)

I own two Tag Heuer Aquaracers automatic. I have not got them for a long time so i can't really comment on their durability, but their time keeping is excellent. I have'nt measured is really but its about 5 seconds + per day. I also own a couple of automatic Seiko divers wich are far less aqurate. From what i have learned here and on other watch related forums Tag Heuer is a brand that you can count on....so no worry's there:-!


----------



## Bobsnocat (Mar 8, 2008)

Dasser said:


> Scrathes don't add character - they stare and laugh at you!! :-(


Greetings,
I'd be curious to hear how your case polishing turns out. I only have one scratch, but it is close to the crystal so I don't really want to mess with it.
And you are right, it constantly mocks me.
YMMV,
b.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

don't worry about authenticity of your Aquaracer Special Edition. I've seen those on the Japanese site, and they look awesome. As far as precision, my 2000 auto was not precise at all until I took it for the first overhaul, two years after I bought it new. They adjusted my watch and it has been with COSC for 7 years now. GREAT WATCH.


----------



## Sash444 (Oct 20, 2013)

I bought a tag formula 1 quartz 18 months ago from Swiss watches in melbourne
In that time I had to take it back because it stopped running five times. It was ridiculous. They changed the entire movement in the second time and it broke down again
Recently it stopped again. Swiss watches offered me a repair, a new tag it my money back
I took the money and will buy an omega
My experience is that tag is crap, a lame version if a good watches


----------



## Bravefish (Jan 3, 2013)

Sash444 said:


> I bought a tag formula 1 quartz 18 months ago from Swiss watches in melbourne
> In that time I had to take it back because it stopped running five times. It was ridiculous. They changed the entire movement in the second time and it broke down again
> Recently it stopped again. Swiss watches offered me a repair, a new tag it my money back
> I took the money and will buy an omega
> My experience is that tag is crap, a lame version if a good watches


really? Funny I'm having a back and too issue with my Omega, my experience is crap happens, regardless of brand or purchase price, its the way the manufacturer deals with it which keeps or looses my custom, in your case it seems the repairs (or not) were done by Swiss watches (or did they send them to tag?) thus i'd not go back to them instead.


----------

